# Chromium 10 working for anyone?



## aragon (Apr 5, 2011)

There seems to be a problem with latest Chromium, and it's affecting me too:

http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=78221

Just wondering if anyone is running it fine on 8.x?


----------



## thuglife (Apr 5, 2011)

There is a known issue with Chromium on FreeBSD 8x, we have not managed to fix this bug.
It works great on CURRENT but a call to pthread_cond_wait returns EPERM on 8, there must be either a bug or a change in our libthr that affect us.

I describe the error with a stack trace in this email

There is also a discussion here and an open ticket.

There is a workaround, you can run Chromium in single process mode with --single-process.


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 5, 2011)

Works fine for me on 8.2 with --single-process. Though, for some reason Flash 10 is not working with it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this specific for a _recent_ Chromium 10? Because I ran Chromium 10 (from the development branch, so pre-packaged) just fine a couple of weeks ago on FreeBSD 8.2/amd64, and have since moved on to 11 and now even 12 (including Flash and chromium/ffmpeg extensions) without a hitch.


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems so. I compiled my Chromium yesterday with latest version in the ports. 

DutchDaemon, are you compiling 12 yourself?


----------



## thuglife (Apr 5, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is this specific for a _recent_ Chromium 10? Because I ran Chromium 10 (from the development branch, so pre-packaged) just fine a couple of weeks ago on FreeBSD 8.2/amd64, and have since moved on to 11 and now even 12 (including Flash and chromium/ffmpeg extensions) without a hitch.



You must be using Chrome from hybridsource.org, this is the "Open Source" porting effort of Chrome we are talking about.

Obviously the port which is now maintained by chromium@ has a bug that it doesn't exist in your version, the point is the patches are not made available to public. The port works flawlessly on CURRENT but there is this missing piece on 8x.

I hope that we will sort it out soon.


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 5, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is this specific for a _recent_ Chromium 10? Because I ran Chromium 10 (from the development branch, so pre-packaged) just fine a couple of weeks ago on FreeBSD 8.2/amd64, and have since moved on to 11 and now even 12 (including Flash and chromium/ffmpeg extensions) without a hitch.



What kind of flash are you using? The linux version or another?


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 5, 2011)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> What kind of flash are you using? The linux version or another?



Native Flash PLayer for FreeBSD doesn't exist so it must be the Linux version.


----------



## aragon (Apr 5, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> There is a workaround, you can run Chromium in single process mode with --single-process.


Thanks.  Still seems fast like that too.


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 5, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Native Flash PLayer for FreeBSD doesn't exist so it must be the Linux version.



There are other alternatives like swfdec-plugin and another one I dont remember name of, thats why Im curious. :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Nightweaver said:
			
		

> DutchDaemon, are you compiling 12 yourself?



No, it comes packaged (compiled with clang) (paid subscriber to development branch).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2011)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> What kind of flash are you using? The linux version or another?



The linux-f10-flashplugin-10.2r153 version from ports under fc10.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 6, 2011)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> There are other alternatives like swfdec-plugin and another one I dont remember name of, thats why Im curious. :e



Yes, there is Swfdec (not developed anymore) and Gnash, but neither of them is called Flash Player.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 7, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The linux-f10-flashplugin-10.2r153 version from ports under fc10.



You don't need to clean the core dumps (npview.bin something like that) anymore while you're running the Chromium from hybridsource?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah, good question, and I wouldn't know the answer right now, because I have been running a little 'flashkill' script from cron (*/5) since I can remember .. since before I even ran Chromium (i.e. Firefox days). I'll turn it off and see what happens.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2011)

It looks like I don't need flashkill any longer. Played a bunch of flash videos from websites, and so long as I was still on pages with flash content there were a bunch of npviewer.bin processes in the process list, but as soon as I closed those pages or went to a single page without flash content, all that was left was one single process (which I believe is normal):


```
21586  v0  S      4:51.18 /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin --plugin /home/user/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so 
--connection /org/wrapper/NSPlugins/libflashplayer.so/21576-2
```


----------



## piggy (Apr 10, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> There is a known issue with Chromium on FreeBSD 8x, we have not managed to fix this bug.
> It works great on CURRENT but a call to pthread_cond_wait returns EPERM on 8, there must be either a bug or a change in our libthr that affect us.
> 
> I describe the error with a stack trace in this email
> ...




```
FreeBSD freebsd8vm 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
chromium-10.0.648.204 A mostly BSD-licensed web browser based on WebKit and Gtk+
```


Not for me. Chromium compiled (updated, it used to work before the upgrade) from source do load then it wont display pages both if I do run it without the --single-process switch or with it.

Without it:


```
<piggy@freebsd8>/home/piggy/.config/chromium # chrome
[0410/200959:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
[0410/200959:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
:1: error: unexpected character `\304', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
[11922:184145312:209410847210:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for /home/max/.config/chromium/Default/User 
StyleSheets/Custom.css
```

and with it:


```
<piggy@freebsd8>/home/max/.config/chromium # chrome --single-process
[0410/201111:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
[0410/201111:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
:1: error: unexpected character `\304', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
[11941:184146752:209483001903:ERROR:chrome_url_request_context.cc(105)] Cannot use V8 Proxy resolver in single process mode.
[11941:184145312:209483007778:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for /home/max/.config/chromium/Default/User 
StyleSheets/Custom.css
[11941:184145312:209483311959:ERROR:native_library_linux.cc(32)] dlopen failed when trying to open 
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so: Shared object "libfreetype.so.6" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"
```

In both the modes, chrome load fine, then it won't display any web pages like if there is no Internet connection, then the connection is up and just Chromium is broken.


----------



## gx (Apr 10, 2011)

I have same problem. I see on terminal something like this:


```
[21]  /home/gx >chrome
[0410/214926:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
[0410/214926:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
[75864:183125408:10035759663:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for /home/gx/.config/chromium/Default/User 
StyleSheets/Custom.css
[0410/214935:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
```


Does anyone know how to resolve?


----------



## thuglife (Apr 10, 2011)

@piggy
Yes the problem is that Chromium does not render pages, it starts just fine. Do you actually have /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 ?

Try to remove flash with [CMD=">"]nspluginwrapper -v -a -r[/CMD] to test Chromium. 

You can install it again with [CMD=">"]nspluginwrapper -v -a -i[/CMD]

@gx
This output is considered "normal", have you tried to start Chromium with --single-process?


----------



## gx (Apr 10, 2011)

> @gx
> This output is considered "normal", have you tried to start Chromium with --single-process?



Oh, thanks for response. It works with --single-process. What does this option mean?

But there is no working flash although output of *about:plugins* says that Shockwave Flash 10.2 r153 is connected.


----------



## piggy (Apr 10, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> @piggy
> Yes the problem is that Chromium does not render pages, it starts just fine. Do you actually have /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 ?
> 
> Try to remove flash with [CMD=">"]nspluginwrapper -v -a -r[/CMD] to test Chromium.
> ...


Hi and thankx for your help. Yep, I do have libfreetype:


```
<piggy@freebsd8>/usr/ports # ls -al /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  21 17 Feb 14:17 /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 -> libfreetype.so.6.3.18
```

And no, removing nspluginwrapper makes no difference: Chromium do load as usual and no pages.


```
<piggy@freebsd8>/usr/ports # chrome
[0410/220721:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
[0410/220721:ERROR:process_util_freebsd.cc(311)] Not implemented reached in void base::EnableTerminationOnOutOfMemory()
[10418:184145312:216458735561:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for /home/piggy/.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets/Custom.css
```

Also the --single-process switch makes no difference.


----------



## thuglife (Apr 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I have no i386 installation around to test it. All my desktops / laptops are running CURRENT amd64.

If you want you can build Chromium with debug to help me find what's wrong. To do so, ensure that you have space (~4.5GB) and do a [cmd=]make WITH_DEBUG=yes[/cmd]

You can find the chrome binary under work/chromium-courgette-redacted-10.0.648.204/out/Debug/.


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought I'd throw my voice in too:

Running 10.0.648.205 built from ports tree on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64

'chrome --single-process' allows pages to load.

I cannot get flash to work. *about:plugins* shows 
	
	



```
Flash - Version: 10.2.153
```
 but whenever it's needed all I get is 
	
	



```
Missing Plugin
```
 I see the following error appear when I try:


```
[67415:69894144:4923896199610:ERROR:histogram.cc(502)] Error Deserializing Histogram Unknown histogram_type: 3
[67415:73404416:4923896345371:ERROR:render_view.cc(3988)] Not implemented reached in virtual webkit::npapi::WebPluginDelegate* 
RenderView::CreatePluginDelegate(const FilePath&, const std::string&)
[67415:73404416:4923896376204:ERROR:render_view.cc(3988)] Not implemented reached in virtual webkit::npapi::WebPluginDelegate* 
RenderView::CreatePluginDelegate(const FilePath&, const std::string&)
```


Hope this helps?


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 16, 2011)

Same problem with Flash here too. I've tried reinstalling it but it didn't help.


----------



## thuglife (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok , Andriy Gapon found the problem. Expect an updated port with a fully working Chromium for 8x very soon. An explicit -lc at the lflags was to blame :/


----------



## hedgehog (Apr 18, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Ok , Andriy Gapon found the problem. Expect an updated port with a fully working Chromium for 8x very soon. An explicit -lc at the lflags was to blame :/



According to freshports.org it's just happened:


> Now works correctly for branches 8 and 7.
> bump portrevision
> 
> Submitted by:   avg



Wonder if flash issue was solved in this release as well


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 18, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> According to freshports.org it's just happened:
> 
> 
> Wonder if flash issue was solved in this release as well



I've compiled the newest FreeBSD Chromium port, and it works great so far on my FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE machine. Visiting flash-heavy site does not dump cores like Firefox3/4.  

Great job! Thanks, now I can use Chromium/Chrome on my FreeBSD/Linux/Windows.

PS. By the way, it leaves tons of npviewer.bin processes after I use Chromium for 10-plus minutes. I hope this will be fixed soon.


----------



## aragon (Apr 19, 2011)

Using Chromium full time again now.  Thank you Andriy, and everyone else who's helped! 

Gawd, I'm glad to ditch Firefox 4.0.  Hoorah.


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 19, 2011)

Works like a charm now. Thank you, guys!


----------

